# How long to wait for FET after failed ICSI??



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

Hi ladies, I had a BFN today on my OTD after ICSI. I have one frostie which we can now use, does anyone know how soon I can have it? Also, I have regular periods, conception problems were DH low sperm count and motility, so would I need a controlled cycle FET or natural cycle FET. I have tried ringing my clinic to ask yesterday and this morning but no answer! I am funding the treatment myself x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi dizzy
it's Patbaz here we were on same cycle thread. I am so sorry it was a BFN for you sweetie.  I also had icsi but I didn't make it to et cause of ohss. My ec was on 5th July and I have an appointment with clinic next Tuesday. Appointment should have been on 22nd of July but ohss pushed everything back. My clinic told me that I would have review appointment within 2 weeks and that I would have 2 af before starting fet. I have already had af so I am assuming I will start at end of august. I will know more on Tuesday and I will fill you in then.

Pat
xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Pat, hope I don't have to wait too long! x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

  for the BFN

Most clinics like you to wait around 3 months or 3 cycles before starting another treatment cycle.  This allows time for your body to recover from the trauma of the fresh IVF, your ovaries rest after EC and your hormone levels and cycles to go back to "normal".

It may also depend on whether you're having natural or medicated FET.

I had 2 FETs 4 years ago following our 1st fresh IVF....our clinic wanted me to have 3 natural bleeds before starting FET....and both my FETs were natural/unmedicated.

There does seem to be some variation betweens clinics so probably best to speak directly with yours to see what they recommend.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

